# hyges yellows



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys

My source is out if Ansomone's and has offered me yellow tops Hygetropin. There only a couple of factories in China that produce hyges and they come in brown and grey tops but don't see yellows on there website.

I presume these are just generic Chinese crap then, am I wrong?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Fake


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

As are brown and grey... Black and originals are the proper ones mate


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

KRIS_B said:


> As are brown and grey... Black and originals are the proper ones mate


browns are not fake mate they are produced by Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm licenced factory.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

steveiep said:


> browns are not fake mate they are produced by Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm licenced factory.


If they are .com.cn they are fake


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

KRIS_B said:


> As are brown and grey... Black and originals are the proper ones mate


this,

but even those are crap these days.


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

To be fair from what I've tryed it doesn't matter if the top is black, blue, yellow or pink, they all ain't the best


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

steveiep said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My source is out if Ansomone's and has offered me yellow tops Hygetropin. There only a couple of factories in China that produce hyges and they come in brown and grey tops but don't see yellows on there website.
> 
> I presume these are just generic Chinese crap then, am I wrong?


Do they have a website on to authenticate the code, if they have then what is the site?


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> Do they have a website on to authenticate the code, if they have then what is the site?


don't think so, the website is shown on wikipedia.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

steveiep said:


> don't think so, the website is shown on wikipedia.


Just had a look through Wikipedia are you referring to hygene.com (manufacturer websites are fine to mention as long as they don't link to a source) because if you are getting yellow tops which say hygene.com on then they are fake because as you can see on that website it only has browns and bluey/greens . I'm not even sure if that website is legit to be honest but it may well be I just wouldn't trust anything without an authentication code because its easy for someone to take a box of well faked hyges and add a sticker with a website on it.

I heard a lot of good things about hyges when I first signed up here and did a fair amount of research before buying and the first thing you have to get your head around is all the hyges you will get will be a UG lab they will not be pharma grade so there is no such thing as real hyges in the same context as you get real humatrope for example.

There are loads of variants and the "originals" are pin wheel with bluey green tops with no security sticker for 200iu kit or black tops for the 100iu kit. I chose to skip these because there is no way of telling if they are the actual ones or not, even though they are suppose to be very good.

There is a company that makes them exactly the same as the above but have a security sticker where you can authenticate them on hygenepharma.com so I chose to give these a go, I haven't heard anyone complain about the results of these but some people seem to get a funny reaction to it at the injection site especially sub q, some people day describe this as a red lump and itchy and sore but I personally found pinning it sub q left the area a little sore if pushed on nothing else and injecting it IM into delt has been fine.

There is another authentication site ending in .com.cn which seems to use the brown lids for 100iu and bluey green lids for 200iu kits I chose not to try these as most comments and tests seem to show these as no gh at worst and inconsistent at best.

The only other variant worth mentioning is what people refer to as dr lins , these have yellow tops for the 100iu and bluey green tops for the 200iu but don't have a pin wheel on the lid they have a dna strand some people call the tribal symbol. These authenticate on the hygetropin.cn website and I saw some positive comments and serum tests on these so also gave these a try. These feel similar to the other ones I have tried above but don't leave the soreness so sub q is fine with these.

Its so hard to tell with gh because of how slow the results are and the fact that the benefits are mild and the sides are only noticed if you have too much but in my opinion the two hyge variants I have now tried sit at the top end of generics but still not pharma grade. This is based on 4iu per day in one shot.

Hope that helps mate, this research is pretty up to date as I was mainly looking into them at the end of 2014. Still going to continue to use them but just got some ansomones so gonna give these a go now.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> this,
> 
> but even those are crap these days.


aside from pharma, whats the best generic HGH lab going around currently?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> aside from pharma, whats the best generic HGH lab going around currently?


close your eyes and spin the wheel on that one.

Diamondtropins, Medlab, Sci G-tropin have good feedback, but its a huge minefield with loads of fakes coming from eastern europe and poor quality out of china.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> close your eyes and spin the wheel on that one.
> 
> Diamondtropins, Medlab, Sci G-tropin have good feedback, but its a huge minefield with loads of fakes coming from eastern europe and poor quality out of china.


I have used Genetropin out of greece (Supoosidly) and were good, currently using original hyge 200ius 8iu amps and seem ok, slightly swollen hands, sleep good, only running 4us a day, yeah was looking at medlab look smart but that doesnt mean anything nowadays.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> aside from pharma, whats the best generic HGH lab going around currently?


Been using original Hyges for months now and really rate them personally.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> I have used Genetropin out of greece (Supoosidly) and were good, currently using original hyge 200ius 8iu amps and seem ok, slightly swollen hands, sleep good, only running 4us a day, yeah was looking at medlab look smart but that doesnt mean anything nowadays.


friends who used the original hyges noticed getting lumps and rashes and PIP after and during jabs, which you shouldnt get with GH, so wasnt GH in them.

theyve ditched them now and dont use again. Crap quality and ppl cashing in BIG time.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> friends who used the original hyges noticed getting lumps and rashes and PIP after and during jabs, which you shouldnt get with GH, so wasnt GH in them.
> 
> theyve ditched them now and dont use again. Crap quality and ppl cashing in BIG time.


Funny you should say that as I was getting rashs's on the genetropin and the hyge ,I beleive it was down to the needle being blunted from drawing the vial and skin trauma as wasnt going in smoothly as i was using single use insulin pins I have since found removible insulin pins that i can replace once i've drawn from the vial which has resolved the issue and i no longer get red rashs, not sure if this would apply to your friends.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Been using original Hyges for months now and really rate them personally.


The originals you use are the hygenepharma.com ones aren't they as I think you were one of the people on here who recommended them?



Clubber Lang said:


> friends who used the original hyges noticed getting lumps and rashes and PIP after and during jabs, which you shouldnt get with GH, so wasnt GH in them.
> 
> theyve ditched them now and dont use again. Crap quality and ppl cashing in BIG time.


Its funny cause there is such a mixed opinion of these, it is the hygenepharma.com ones that cause this and I was really sceptical because of this, I was concerned they were 192 and all sorts but I have now been running these a little and found them quite good, I did get a little sore area after sub q jab but IM was fine and the results and feeling on them was what you would expect although no major sides.

I think its just because the UG labs are using a little more of the preservative for the GH to last in unrefrigerated transit or this was the conclusion I came to anyway, I cant remember the preservative name now think it begins with m.... Some people reported big red lumps so glad I didn't get them. Agreed that this isn't right but think its more down to their manufacturing process rather than it being bunk.



Sustanation said:


> Funny you should say that as I was getting rashs's on the genetropin and the hyge ,I beleive it was down to the needle being blunted from drawing the vial and skin trauma as wasnt going in smoothly as i was using single use insulin pins I have since found removible insulin pins that i can replace once i've drawn from the vial which has resolved the issue and i no longer get red rashs, not sure if this would apply to your friends.


There are a few ways around this, use slin pin (I uses a 30g) when you get the gh and bac water out of the fridge to mix leave it a minute or two to warm up to near room temp then mix them and leave it another few minutes to mix properly, then pin IM rather than sub q. This is what I do and no problems with soreness anymore.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Roid-Rage said:


> The originals you use are the hygenepharma.com ones aren't they as I think you were one of the people on here who recommended them?


The originals i use are the green tops with Hygene on the box......which are the originals, anything else is just a copycat or most likely fake.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Funny you should say that as I was getting rashs's on the genetropin and the hyge ,I beleive it was down to the needle being blunted from drawing the vial and skin trauma as wasnt going in smoothly as i was using single use insulin pins I have since found removible insulin pins that i can replace once i've drawn from the vial which has resolved the issue and i no longer get red rashs, not sure if this would apply to your friends.


nah, wasnt down to blunt pins, they'd been using hyges back to back for ages, then said they were getting red lumps after jabs. Heard the same from someone else too. All stopped once they changed brands.

unless its ansomone or Pfizer i personally wouldnt bother myself, but others are using diff brands and getting along well with them.

GH is just a massive money making scam these days?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> The originals i use are the green tops with Hygene on the box......which are the originals, anything else is just a copycat or most likely fake.


Ye on this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/285352-gh-atm-2.html you posted some pics of the ones you use, the pics seem to be gone now but they were hygenepharma.com ones.



Clubber Lang said:


> nah, wasnt down to blunt pins, they'd been using hyges back to back for ages, then said they were getting red lumps after jabs. Heard the same from someone else too. All stopped once they changed brands.
> 
> unless its ansomone or Pfizer i personally wouldnt bother myself, but others are using diff brands and getting along well with them.
> 
> GH is just a massive money making scam these days?


Ye definitely agree with that, what you need to do is find a supplier who also uses and then trust that he only sells what he is using and having good results with, bloke I got em off was selling these hygenepharma.com ones which had fairly decent results with but he's now switched to ansomones and finding them much better.

Think ansomone are the safe bet at the moment because they are pharma but cost a lot less than US + EU pharma and don't come as liquid so they cant be refilled easily with bac water and they also have an authentication code so can tell if they fakes.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> nah, wasnt down to blunt pins, they'd been using hyges back to back for ages, then said they were getting red lumps after jabs. Heard the same from someone else too. All stopped once they changed brands.
> 
> unless its ansomone or Pfizer i personally wouldnt bother myself, but others are using diff brands and getting along well with them.
> 
> GH is just a massive money making scam these days?


Are these Ansomone gtg as they look different to yours? as ive read that These are 191aa amino acid like pharmaceutical grade and hygetropin is 192aa amino acid


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Are these Ansomone gtg as they look different to yours? as ive read that These are 191aa amino acid like pharmaceutical grade and hygetropin is 192aa amino acid
> 
> View attachment 168589
> View attachment 168591
> View attachment 168592


never had a 100iu ansomone in my hands so cant say. Do the security codes check out on the official site?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> The originals i use are the green tops with Hygene on the box......which are the originals, anything else is just a copycat or most likely fake.


 their all copy cats mate

Just those ones are decent

.cn ones have been round v long time as well.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> never had a 100iu ansomone in my hands so cant say. Do the security codes check out on the official site?


the link ive been given to authorise them whether they are legit or not looks like it was designed on a commador 64, if that helps.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> the link ive been given to authorise them whether they are legit or not looks like it was designed on a commador 64, if that helps.


yep, thats the one, kinda looks like this...


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> yep, thats the one, kinda looks like this...


 In that case they may be legit.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bail said:


> their all copy cats mate
> 
> Just those ones are decent
> 
> .cn ones have been round v long time as well.


The orignals are the ones with Hygene quoted on the box and the green tops for 200iu and black for 100iu, everything else is a copycat mate. Im loving them, plenty of bang for your buck with them, just couldnt bring myself to pay for Pharma prices unless i was millionaire! Crazy money.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> The orignals are the ones with Hygene quoted on the box and the green tops for 200iu and black for 100iu, everything else is a copycat mate. Im loving them, plenty of bang for your buck with them, just couldnt bring myself to pay for Pharma prices unless i was millionaire! Crazy money.


I am aware lol I've used quite a bit got a kit of black tops shoved in the fridge actaully yeah they are decent mate bit up and down but decent for the price. But believe me no hyge in this country is made by actual hygene bio pharmaceutical their just all made in generic factories I remember a guy posted real hygiene bought from Hong Kong looked more like ansomone/old style jin no english on the box etc. And that's not readily exported out of china.

But none the less their not bad bang for buck


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Are these Ansomone gtg as they look different to yours? as ive read that These are 191aa amino acid like pharmaceutical grade and hygetropin is 192aa amino acid
> 
> View attachment 168589
> View attachment 168591
> View attachment 168592


I have 100iu ansomone kits look the same as yours. ankebio.com for authentication?



Chelsea said:


> The orignals are the ones with Hygene quoted on the box and the green tops for 200iu and black for 100iu, everything else is a copycat mate. Im loving them, plenty of bang for your buck with them, just couldnt bring myself to pay for Pharma prices unless i was millionaire! Crazy money.





bail said:


> I am aware lol I've used quite a bit got a kit of black tops shoved in the fridge actaully yeah they are decent mate bit up and down but decent for the price. But believe me no hyge in this country is made by actual hygene bio pharmaceutical their just all made in generic factories I remember a guy posted real hygiene bought from Hong Kong looked more like ansomone/old style jin no english on the box etc. And that's not readily exported out of china.
> 
> But none the less their not bad bang for buck


Ye definitely agree with these comments even though they are UG at least you can verify which ones they are with codes and those brands have to maintain a rep so pretty decent for the money, this applies to the cn ones and the .com ones. Pharma is crazy price but ansomones aint too bad, still bit more than hyges but no where near western pharma prices. Currently waiting on some Jins to be available from my source so may give these a try next time as they are around the same price as ansomones.


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> I have 100iu ansomone kits look the same as yours. ankebio.com for authentication?
> 
> Ye definitely agree with these comments even though they are UG at least you can verify which ones they are with codes and those brands have to maintain a rep so pretty decent for the money, this applies to the cn ones and the .com ones. Pharma is crazy price but ansomones aint too bad, still bit more than hyges but no where near western pharma prices. Currently waiting on some Jins to be available from my source so may give these a try next time as they are around the same price as ansomones.


Wouldn't waste your money on Jins mate, they will be copies and most definitely not the original


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> Wouldn't waste your money on Jins mate, they will be copies and most definitely not the original


Ye that's what I have heard too, probably stick with the ansomones I got in if I get on well with them, first pin gonna be later today of these as I been using the hyges so far. My mate orders his cn hyges off the source getting Jin in and he proper keen to try em so will let him give them a go first and maybe just swap a vial or two of my ansomones with his jins.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bail said:


> I am aware lol I've used quite a bit got a kit of black tops shoved in the fridge actaully yeah they are decent mate bit up and down but decent for the price. But believe me no hyge in this country is made by actual hygene bio pharmaceutical their just all made in generic factories I remember a guy posted real hygiene bought from Hong Kong looked more like ansomone/old style jin no english on the box etc. And that's not readily exported out of china.
> 
> But none the less their not bad bang for buck


I remember seeing that thread mate, pretty sure it was shown to not be real Hyge. Anyways, its good sh1t and i'll certainly carry on using it. Let me know when you're coming down physique to train mate.


----------



## PaulyCapo (May 3, 2015)

Bail.u seem to be most confident to these.I have someone who claims he has hygiene from hygenepharm.com...here's the thing tho.he says the 200iu are greentops like everyone says but as of July of last year.the black top 100iu are now yellow tops.real or scam..and does these real hyge have scratch security stickers or not or tribal tops.thanks alot


----------

